# How to get seed in contact with soil



## joshoc (May 6, 2009)

I plan to seed my front yard with a broadcast spreader this October. 

When it's been done this way in the past, the grass seed doesn't get in contact with the soil, it just gets stuck in the existing grass.

How can I get the seeds in contact with the soil?

This will be fescue seed. Yes, I know someone can come with a slit-seeder, but I don't want to hire it out and I don't have a truck to rent a slit-seeder.

Thanks
Nashville, TN


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> When it's been done this way in the past, the grass seed doesn't get in contact with the soil, it just gets stuck in the existing grass.
> 
> How can I get the seeds in contact with the soil?


Ayuh,... Water it,... It'll wash down...


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

First mow the grass as low as you can and bag the clippings. If the grass is fairly tall, you may want to shorten it over a couple of mowings 4-5 days apart.


----------



## buffdadjj (Sep 12, 2009)

I would cut as short as possible, aereate, and rent a slit seeder,


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

buffdadjj said:


> I would cut as short as possible, aereate, and rent a slit seeder,


Detatch also....and core aerate.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I don't have a truck to rent a slit-seeder.





> and rent a slit seeder,


DUH

In the past I have mowed REALLY close with an old blade that I was ready to sacrifice, then go over it with one of those spring de-thatchers that you install on the mower blade. If you get a little too low for proper dethatching, you can scuff up a little soil with it. Then overseed. Try to do it just before a good hard rain. As mentioned already, this will help wash it down. Then keep it watered properly. You might get fifty percent results this way.
Or, do it right the first time. I suppose it depends on how much you want to improve your lawn.


----------



## buffdadjj (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry joshoc When I read the original post i got called away when I came back I overlooked the truck situation.

downunder I think the duh was a little uncalled for:no:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Don't want to make this an essay for a grade, but it seems to me that the OP's point about not wanting to hire a slitseeding job or having a truck to rent one with was fairly significant.
He stated his purpose, identified a problem, posed a question, and specifically ruled out your advice.
DUH


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you feel that using a broadcast spreader will cause a problem, why not borrow or buy a drop spreader? They are fairly cheap and will easily fit in the smallest car and all a slit seeder really is is a drop spreader with a bunch of knives in front of it that slice up the ground ahead of the seed that will (hopefully) into the slits. The ones i used never really injected them into the slits.

use a drop spreader before a forecasted heavy rain and you should be fine. if you are determined to use the broadcast you could mix in some granular gypsum or pellatized lime in hopper, with the hopes that the seed will stick to the heavier stuff and make it to the ground right away.

no matter what you do, do it before a big storm, or water the heck out of it


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you have a lot that needs to be seeded consider hydromulching. It is relatively cheap and the slury contains, seed, fertilizer, and mulch all in one. I used to spec it for slopes and all because it really holds to the soil and establishes quickly.


----------

